# Hypnotherapy Sessions



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I want to hear from other people who have tried hynotherapy about what their experience was like. I'm not so much interested in the actual hypnosis part, but what did your entire sessions look like? 
I signed up to see a hynotherapist and I expected it to be talk therapy some of the time, and hynosis some/most of the time. Instead, there is no talk therapy. And the hynosis is 10 minutes at most. I feel like I should just be coming in for the 10 minutes, because we pretty much chit chat the rest of the hour.
I have a feeling that this therapist is no good, but she really helped a friend of mine who suffered from anxiety. Also, I don't want to start all over and find someone new. But can someone tell me if they have had similar experiences?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

deeds14 said:


> I want to hear from other people who have tried hynotherapy about what their experience was like. I'm not so much interested in the actual hypnosis part, but what did your entire sessions look like?
> I signed up to see a hynotherapist and I expected it to be talk therapy some of the time, and hynosis some/most of the time. Instead, there is no talk therapy. And the hynosis is 10 minutes at most. I feel like I should just be coming in for the 10 minutes, because we pretty much chit chat the rest of the hour.
> I have a feeling that this therapist is no good, but she really helped a friend of mine who suffered from anxiety. Also, I don't want to start all over and find someone new. But can someone tell me if they have had similar experiences?


i went to see a hypnotherapists ages ago and at the time he really p!ssed me off cos he spent half of the time telling me pointless stories and then did about 15 vmins hypnosis at tyhe end of the session.

i left thinking to myself ''ive just paid you £50 to chew my ear off about pointless sh!t for 45 minutes and then do a bit of hypnosis on me ''

but it worked. i went to see him about blushing. and the very next day i was in a situation were in the past 10 times out of 10 i would have blushed , but this time i didnt and i felt cool , calm and relaxed .

it wasnt until a few years later , when i began studying nlp and hypnosis, that i realised his stories werent pointless at all and that they were infaact part oft he theraputic process

he was telling me metaphors which reach the unconcious and produce change . they are part of the actual session and really work

have a look into them - metaphors


----------



## radicalA (Apr 1, 2009)

i've had around two sessions and it's helped, it made cbt feel pointless!


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

socially inept said:


> i went to see a hypnotherapists ages ago and at the time he really p!ssed me off cos he spent half of the time telling me pointless stories and then did about 15 vmins hypnosis at tyhe end of the session.
> 
> i left thinking to myself ''ive just paid you £50 to chew my ear off about pointless sh!t for 45 minutes and then do a bit of hypnosis on me ''
> 
> ...


Ok that makes me feel so much better. Thank you both for your replies.
She does tell me pointless stories the whole time. She tells me about problems that other clients are having. And then the hypnosis is only like 10 minutes at the end. But if you say it will work, I trust you!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's really interesting. I'm not sure what to think of them... I guess I'm skeptical but I don't know much about how it works so I'm not one to talk. I'd just be worried that the hypnotherapist would have fun and mess with my mind, but then again I'm paranoid of the world, heh. Anyways, you should keep us up to date on how it goes. I'm really curious to hear.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

deeds14 said:


> Ok that makes me feel so much better. Thank you both for your replies.
> She does tell me pointless stories the whole time. She tells me about problems that other clients are having. And then the hypnosis is only like 10 minutes at the end. But if you say it will work, I trust you!


a good example is using a metaphor to influence somebody not to get a tatoo.

if you had kids you could talk them out of egtting a tatoo without directly telling them not to do it .

you simply tell them a storie along the lines of ''this old lady decorated her whole house in blue cos at the time she supported everton fc. years later she fell out of love with football and everton because everton had been relegated 3 times . she no longer loved the colour of her blue house but because she was in her retirement she couldnt afford to decorate again, so she spent her last years until she died being p!ssed off with the appearance of her blue home and wishing that she never did it in the first place''

very basic and could have worded it better but im sure you get the point. an experienced hypnotism will come up with a better storie and applie it in such a way that it will have an effect on you at an unconcious level


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Im doing hypnotherapy right now too. This past Wednesday was my second session. I have another appointment tomorrow, but I've been thinking about canceling it all weekend. I just havent felt any kind of change. I went to a store right after this last session but felt no difference. And then I invited over a friend yesterday, and felt exactly the same. When I started she told me that I should commit to four sessions, and then evaluate things after that. I said I would so It looks like I'm going tomorrow. 
My hypnotherapist talks only about 5 minutes, and then we go right into the hypnosis, which lasts probably 45 minutes? 
Good luck with yours


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I wish mine were like that. I barely get any hypnosis. I don't think anyone would see a change after only 2 sessions. I'd go a couple more times.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

radicalA said:


> i've had around two sessions and it's helped, it made cbt feel pointless!


Seriously?? I'm considering seeing a hypnotherapist in the manc area to see if it can sort of take the edge off, if you see what I mean. I've been trying my best with CBT, but I am a nervous wreck the whole time - my head just spins. I think I'll give it a try next month, this sounds promising.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

leonardess, my head just spins when Im doing the hypnotherapy too. It's like 10-15 minutes before I can calm myself down and stop thinking about how this is not going to work. I did end up canceling that last appointment, but Im going to make another this week. Maybe you guys are right and I should try more than two sessions.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea of hypnotherapy for some time now. It's nice to see that it does have the potential to work. Employment insurance pays about half of a minimum wage per month so i'm kinda nervous to spend money in case it does not work for me.


----------

